# Fall Pictures Thread #1



## webbie (Oct 11, 2013)

Things are starting to turn in mid-New England.

Post your pics in this thread......here's one from the Drone of our little town with the colors just starting.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 11, 2013)

Love the pic . . . shows what taking pics from a drone can offer.


----------



## webbie (Oct 11, 2013)

Jake, sometimes you can't tell whether a pic is taken from a drone or not....like this one I took today with a hand held! I've starting to think the drones are best on flatter land where you can't get the higher views.
Again, colors just starting...


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 12, 2013)

Question . . . in the first pic . . . to the left . . . there is an area with clearly marked areas of lighter green and darker green which results in an odd shape and design. What is this?


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 12, 2013)

We went leaf peeping in the Adirondacks last week and we're heading down towards the Catskill today.  It's been a nice fall.


----------



## webbie (Oct 12, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Question . . . in the first pic . . . to the left . . . there is an area with clearly marked areas of lighter green and darker green which results in an odd shape and design. What is this?



Heck if I know. I saw that too and thought it looked like min-corn maze or mini-ski trails (no way!)....I'll take a gander when I am out and about today.


----------



## Freeheat (Oct 12, 2013)

webbie said:


> Things are starting to turn in mid-New England.
> 
> Post your pics in this thread......here's one from the Drone of our little town with the colors just starting.]


 
How high is the drone when this picture was taken??


----------



## webbie (Oct 12, 2013)

My guess is 200 feet - over a town park and sports fields where no one was present.....I try to fly safe.  This is also a "toy" drone which weighs in the ounces as opposed to the pounds...


----------



## begreen (Oct 12, 2013)

We don't get the stunning forest displays of foliage that the east does, but there are some really nice trees changing right now.


----------



## hossthehermit (Oct 13, 2013)

Took a ride up north this week


----------



## Ehouse (Oct 13, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Question . . . in the first pic . . . to the left . . . there is an area with clearly marked areas of lighter green and darker green which results in an odd shape and design. What is this?




I had the same ?.  My guess is berry bushes or a duck duck goose pitch.


----------



## webbie (Oct 13, 2013)

A couple from today


----------



## begreen (Oct 13, 2013)

Beautiful. I do miss the fall colors of New England.


----------



## Hills Hoard (Oct 13, 2013)

that drone shot is brilliant!....


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 14, 2013)

We drove way up to Littleton NH to drop stuff off at a gallery yesterday- they are past peak, but there's still some nice color along the river. What a great town.


----------



## Swedishchef (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow. Those are some nice pictures!
Here's a couple that were taken 2 weeks ago.The area is near the end of the Appalachian mountains in Eastern Quebec (30 mins from my place).
Andrew


----------



## jeff_t (Oct 15, 2013)

Our little weekend place. Lake Huron beach is about 100 yards down the drive.




A little Saturday morning sunrise




From the Cut River bridge, on the north shore of Lake Michigan. A little past peak here.


----------



## webbie (Oct 16, 2013)

Sickly tree - but has some colors...


----------



## begreen (Oct 16, 2013)

Nothing spectacular but I just saw this Cooper's Hawk sitting on the garden post. He waited there long enough for me to snap a picture of him. Not the best shot, it is cropped quite a bit and blown up because he was actually about 100ft away.


----------



## Swedishchef (Oct 17, 2013)

webbie said:


> Sickly tree - but has some colors...
> View attachment 114739


My rake drools at the sight...


----------



## begreen (Oct 19, 2013)

More fall colors, in Seattle and in our foggy garden. The euonymous are particularly colorful this year. I think I'm going to add some more to the yard.


----------



## webbie (Oct 19, 2013)

Here are a couple quickies - tomorrow I'm going to drive around and try and capture the full deal...
The first one below if actually from our house - which is pretty nice colors


----------



## webbie (Oct 20, 2013)

Some from the Drone and some from the ground


----------



## begreen (Oct 21, 2013)

Looks like you are in full color. That is spectacular.


----------



## webbie (Oct 21, 2013)

I've always known it's about the sun angle - but look at that one drone shot with the sun hitting the trees - the colors look like rust! Another angle and it might look like Gold. I'm gonna try again today! So far this morning almost no wind.


----------



## legrandice (Oct 21, 2013)

webbie said:


> Jake, sometimes you can't tell whether a pic is taken from a drone or not....like this one I took today with a hand held! I've starting to think the drones are best on flatter land where you can't get the higher views.
> Again, colors just starting...
> View attachment 114273


This picture taken in the river pictured above.  The boat was around the left side of the frame when taken.


----------



## webbie (Oct 21, 2013)

Some from today. The Drone pics are a bit rusty looking again.....it's the light, I think.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 21, 2013)

Craig . . . you probably mentioned it before, but I forget. What type of drone and camera set up do you have? I am quite impressed with the aerial shots.


----------



## webbie (Oct 21, 2013)

These are from a Cheapo v262 and Mobius camera......
http://droneflyers.com/talk/threads/wl-toys-v262-quadcopter-first-look-and-review.217/#post-873
I'm about to pull the trigger on one step up (the DJI Phantom).....

But I like the idea of the cheap ones.......so you don't cry as much when you lose one!

If you want to get a v262 and a mobius, this guy is a great US source who pre-tests and stands behind them. Total cost with shipping should be about $200

massiverc.com


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 21, 2013)

Here's one of the boy taking a break from splitting wood


----------



## webbie (Oct 21, 2013)

I love the name and meme of this web site:
http://www.artofmanliness.com/2009/11/24/how-to-split-firewood/


----------



## begreen (Oct 22, 2013)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> Here's one of the boy taking a break from splitting wood



Looks like the 'boy' has become a young man.


----------



## webbie (Oct 22, 2013)

begreen said:


> Looks like the 'boy' has become a young man.



I have some advice for him......

ooopppsss....I forgot!

Oh, listen to your mom.....

Here are some from in-town (easthampton).


----------



## Jags (Oct 22, 2013)

Nice pics Craig.  We are at about 35-40% color.  I would expect the colors at the river to start getting pretty vivid at this point.  I will find out this weekend.

Mrs. K - looks like you have your own little corner of peace.  I like it.  Throw that young lad a sammich and tell him about the good job he is doing.


----------



## webbie (Oct 22, 2013)

Jags said:


> Nice pics Craig.  We are at about 35-40% color.  I would expect the colors at the river to start getting pretty vivid at this point.  I will find out this weekend.
> 
> Mrs. K - looks like you have your own little corner of peace.  I like it.  Throw that young lad a sammich and tell him about the good job he is doing.



I learned a little something about fall pics! It appears you have to take them in the opposite of how you usually take pics - that is, toward the sun instead of away from it. The sun coming through the trees as backlight seems to create the sheen.....

This is probably common knowledge, but I learn the hard way.


----------



## Jags (Oct 22, 2013)

I have no doubt that you are correct but it is a tough one to get the boat that far up on shore.


----------



## Delta-T (Oct 22, 2013)

Jags said:


> I have no doubt that you are correct but it is a tough one to get the boat that far up on shore.


was it not Thunderball where Bond jumps his boat out of the water and skips it across the top of a police cruiser? You might wanna try something like that...wear helmet for safety. also suggest burst of snapshots, you maybe don't wanna have to keep going back to try and get a better shot.


----------



## Jags (Oct 22, 2013)

Hmmm...ski resort is close by.  Maybe I could aim for the chair lift.


----------



## webbie (Oct 22, 2013)

Light is nice tonight - now it's going to rain wed. and ruin everything!


----------



## webbie (Oct 22, 2013)

This is at the front of our house - it's my baby's b-day, so we take the pics. Lots of color!


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Oct 22, 2013)

webbie said:


> This is at the front of our house - it's my baby's b-day, so we take the pics. Lots of color!


 
Adorable!


----------



## Jags (Oct 23, 2013)

What a cutie.


----------



## webbie (Oct 27, 2013)

Here are a couple little trees that caught my eye. They say "fall"....

Still some color here in RI (weekend place)....I'm going to try and fly the drone if the wind is low. Last night we had 40 MPH gusts! The windows were making noise...like bending glass!


----------



## Jags (Oct 28, 2013)

Colors on the river are not there yet.  I don't know if we just haven't peaked yet or if this might be a weak year.  Next weekend will tell.


----------



## Gunny (Oct 29, 2013)




----------



## Gunny (Oct 29, 2013)

Speaking of weather.  Afghanistan (The country) does not like us here!  Not fun.  Sorry, fall weather!  If you do not know what this is, hold your breath.  Sand Storm, can see it coming for miles.  Didn't mean to stop the PRETTY PICTURES!


----------



## Paul L (Nov 2, 2013)

Took this one on the way home from picking up my chimney liner in Pueblo, CO


----------

